# Unterschied zwischen "um... zu..." und "zum ..."



## StryKeRneL

Kann mir jemand erklären, entweder wann diese zwei Konfigurationen gebraucht werden oder wenn sie verschiedene Sachen bedeuten?

Zum Beispiel:

"Man braucht Geld, um einen Wagen zu kaufen."
"Um einen Wagen zu kaufen, braucht man Geld."

"Man braucht Geld zum Kaufen eines Wagens."
"Zum Kaufen eines Wagens, braucht man Geld."

Ich hoffe, ihr habt mir verstehen können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Captain Lars

"Man braucht Geld, um einen Wagen zu kaufen."
"Um einen Wagen zu kaufen _(kein Komma)_ braucht man Geld."

"Man braucht Geld zum Kauf _(Substantiv)_ eines Wagens."
"Zum Kauf _(Substantiv)_ eines Wagens _(kein Komma)_ braucht man Geld."


"...zum Kaufen eines Wagens" würde man nicht sagen. Ich denke dass nach _zum_ ein Verb immer nur in seiner substantivierten Form stehen kann.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Danke, ja ich wußte "zum" steht mit der substantivierten Form.

Aber kann ich "um... zu" und "zum..." undeutlich um mich auf dieselbe Sache zu beziehen?


----------



## Captain Lars

StryKeRneL said:


> Aber kann ich "um... zu" und "zum..." undeutlich um mich auf dieselbe Sache zu beziehen?


Ich weiß leider nicht was Du sagen willst - es fehlt ein Verb.


----------



## StryKeRneL

StryKeRneL said:


> Danke, ja ich wußte "zum" steht mit der substantivierten Form.
> 
> Aber kann ich "um... zu" und "zum..." undeutlich sagen, um mich auf dieselbe Sache zu beziehen?



(mir fehlte "sagen")


----------



## Captain Lars

Man wird es auf jeden Fall verstehen, wenn Du das meinst.


----------



## Liana

> "Man braucht Geld, um einen Wagen zu kaufen."
> "Um einen Wagen zu kaufen, braucht man Geld."
> 
> "Man braucht Geld zum Kauf eines Wagens."
> "Zum Kauf eines Wagens, braucht man Geld."


Todos los ejemplos dicen lo mismo, pero los primeros dos son los que suenen mejor.


----------

